# Shuri-Ryu Karate



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (Jan 25, 2005)

I am new to this board,but not not new to MA.I seriously want to study MA again, after a 7 year hiatus (except for some self training and military H2H).
There is a new Shuri-Ryu Dojo in my area,that I'm thinking of starting training at.I talked to the instructor and I like what he had to say about the style and thier training and I'm going to observe a class this week.I'm looking for any input from anyone that trains in Shuri-Ryu what the style entails and how they like it.Any input would be appreciated as I have very little knowledge of this style.Also This school is affiliated with the ISKA in Phoenix (Robert Trias).

Semper Fi,


----------



## supernix (Feb 1, 2005)

I am not sure how your sensei will be but when I took it I found it to be very complete.
For each belt I earned I had to perform kihons as well as ippons and kata and learn one weapon kata as well. My particular dojo had an instructor that taught hakko ryu jujutsu so I ended up with a very complete martial arts training experience. It has been at least a decade since I took Shuri Ryu karate and all the techniques that I learned have helped me greatly in my study of Shotokan. 

Here is a listing of the requirements from beginner to shodan:
http://www.shuri-ryu.com/require.htm
as stated earlier you will see they are most likely different than where I trained and where you are intending on training as well. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Ippon Ken (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh boy. I don't want you to take this wrong, but Shuri Ryu is karate, just not the karate it claims to be. Being a Marine have you ever heard of Okinawan Karate? Well Shuri ryu will claim it is this, but it isn't. It's an American karate style made up of several philosophies by a guy named Robert Trias who was famous for "hyperbole".

If you're looking for good karate styles you can't go wrong with Shorin Ryu, Isshin Ryu, Uechi Ryu or Goju Ryu. These are the Okinawan variants, the real original karate styles with weapons, grappling and empty-hand skills that ALLL karate and kempo is derived from (Korean, Japanese or American). There is also knockdown karate or kickboxing oriented karate like Kyokushinkai which is a very good Japanese style. There is also Shotokan, Ryukyu (Okinawan, not Dillman) Kempo and Shito Ryu. I would choose all these styles before I did Shuri Ryu.

There is no such thing as Shuri Ryu on Okinawa and never was. There was Shuri TE, but it became Shorin (Shaolin) Ryu (Way). Good luck.


----------



## Shuri Ryu Sonny (Dec 31, 2008)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> I am new to this board,but not not new to MA.I seriously want to study MA again, after a 7 year hiatus (except for some self training and military H2H).
> There is a new Shuri-Ryu Dojo in my area,that I'm thinking of starting training at.I talked to the instructor and I like what he had to say about the style and thier training and I'm going to observe a class this week.I'm looking for any input from anyone that trains in Shuri-Ryu what the style entails and how they like it.Any input would be appreciated as I have very little knowledge of this style.Also This school is affiliated with the ISKA in Phoenix (Robert Trias).
> 
> Semper Fi,



I have been taking Shuri-Ryu for about 5 years now. And love every part about it. The owner of the school studied under Roberta Trias Kelly, and her son is my Sensei. I feel this style is very traditional, derived of Shuri Te or (the hand of shuri/ the way of shuri) Its great to hear that the school follows the teachings of Robert Trias, when he passed the style split, the orignal whos grand master is now Robert Trias' daughter (Roberta Trias Kelly) and the branch off style led by John Pachivas, who I feel made the style more flashy and modernized it.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont know anything about shuri-ryu karate but congratulations on your continued journey of life within the martial arts!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

Shuri Ryu Sonny said:


> I have been taking Shuri-Ryu for about 5 years now. And love every part about it. The owner of the school studied under Roberta Trias Kelly, and her son is my Sensei. I feel this style is very traditional, derived of Shuri Te or (the hand of shuri/ the way of shuri) Its great to hear that the school follows the teachings of Robert Trias, when he passed the style split, the orignal whos grand master is now Robert Trias' daughter (Roberta Trias Kelly) and the branch off style led by John Pachivas, who I feel made the style more flashy and modernized it.


 DUDE this thread is almost 4 years old!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 2, 2009)

AMP-RYU said:


> DUDE this thread is almost 4 years old!


 
It's OK.  No harm in bringing up an older thread, if there's something to contribute.  

I do enjoy conversations of Shuri Ryu, an art that I trained in for several years.  I've trained with both factions of Shuri Ryu (under Ridgely Abele and Fran Babbino), and found both schools of training to be as solid as any.


----------

